# GIANT 1/6th Willy's MB Jeep



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, after months of research pouring over original military manuals, and restoration photo's of my personal full size MB I owned at one time, and nearly 200 plus hrs of blood, sweat, and styrene, I have completed an EXACT replica with every washer, bolt, wingnut, strap, hose and wire of the original.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A few more pics............


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The model represents 'Old No. 7' as assigned to III Corp, 4th Armored Division, 25th Cavalry Mechanized Charlie Company. The real jeep was driven in the Leglise-Arlon region of Belgium durring the 'Battle of the Bulge' by Cpl. George B. Hughen (My Uncle on my Mother's side) December 1944.

(Stay tuned....more to come tomorrow !)


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Stunning.. great job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy poop! 
That's a lot more realistic looking than my 1/6 GI Joe jeep! 

(Hey - don't leave secret papers laying around!!)


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, where did you buy the shrink ray?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Added features & details include:
Tire valve stems, Wheel weights, Jeep style Fire Extinguisher, Grease gun, Oil can, Lubrication order, War Trophies-Mp 40 -German Helmet -Luger pistol, Gibson six string guitar, Complete set of miniature TM-9 service manuals, Road Tools, Authentic Government license plates, Working windshield wipers, Figure of Capt. Jack Holmes with combat gear.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

...and the parade continues!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

....just a couple more! It bears noteing that the engine was NOT included in the kit. The entire powerplant was scratchbuilt !


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

..............Beauty Shots !


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

When are you gonna post some pictures of the MODEL? 

Absolutely stunning. If I didn't believe it, I'd say it was unbelievable!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I will have to agree with every one here, I was ready to say, "BULVINE EXTERMENT MISTER", this is the real jeep, Not a model, Not a miniature reproduction at all in these picture, but I can see that, 
IT IS INDEED THE REAL MODEL, un-fricken believable is right, This is, BY FAR the best model build I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE, and more then likely WILLL EVER SEE AS WELL....OFF THE FRICKEN HOOK DUDE...Out standing work.





Ian Anderson


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:Ok!! I will say it !! Most Excellent !!! Now show in scale to something we know is real.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank You all for the kind words, however a lot of the credit goes to Dragon for the incredible level of detail engineered into this kit. It is sad that they insist on not providing the engines in this and other military kits in this scale. My next project....(Drum Roll Please) the 1/6th scale German Army Kubelwagon. Coming Soon to a Hobby Forum near You !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fantastic build. Would agree with others, model my arse! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the Kubelwagon


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing much to add except STUNNING.....Cheers Mark


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is jaw droppingly beatifull Herb. A real and what shows as an emotiional tribute to your uncle.

Regards,

Alec.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Alec, I hope this finds you well. Not sure if you celebrate Memorial Day in OZ, but here's wishing you and your family all the best on this holiday weekend!

Cheers Mate!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wonderful build. Such care & dedication serves you well, sir.


----------

